# Abbreviations



## LisaJ (Apr 24, 2002)

After many long suffering years I have finally been diagnosed with IBS. Determined to improve my quality of life I started looking around the internet for advice and stumbled across this site. It's definitely the best one I've found and it's great to find people who have the same problems and feelings as me. One thing confuses me though - the abbreviations you people use like C, D, BB etc. Some are obvious but others I'm not so sure about. I hope I'm not just being dumb!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK. I'll give you an overveiw.D= DiarrhoeaC=ConsptiationBB- Bulletin Board.I think that GERD and Reflux are the same thing.UC is Ulcerative Colitis and CD is Crohns Disease.Welcome to the board! You have definately come to the right place for support and advice. This is just like one huge cyber family. I have been coming here for nearly 2 years now.What medication are you on? Are you a C or D type? Also, have you seen a GI doc? I'll tell you what has helped me and that was Hypnotherapy. There is a forum on this board called "Cognitive Behavioural Therapy and Hypnotherapy". You can ask all the questions you like about it over there. Check out the thread "Success Stories".Here is a website for you to look at- www.ibsaudioprogram.com, also, Erics Website is really good, i suggest you read it. www.ibshealth.comGood Luck Spliff


----------



## LisaJ (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for the overview, I'm not strictly a D or a C type (ooh look at me using the lingo!). It all depends on what my body feels like doing on a particular day. I'll definitely check out the websites you suggested - anything to make me feel relatively human again. Cheers again and I'll probably speak to you again soon.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No problem! I hightly recommend the hypno!


----------



## linnie (Jan 7, 2002)

hey spliff,i was just wondering about your experience with hypnotherapy--did you use the tapes that are available on the web and plugged on this BB a lot? i just started them myself, it's only been 4 days so who can tell but i have lots of hope. i oftentimes fall asleep during them though (i listen right before i go to bed). i read that it's okay to fall asleep, although i feel like i've slept through at least half the program so far! i guess i just have to have a lot of faith in my subsconscious then...lindsay


----------

